# Students Suspended For Finding Naughty Pics of Teacher on iPad



## Devin (Oct 20, 2012)

Four middle school students in Indiana were suspended for finding dirty photos of their teacher on a school issued iPad.

 Apparently, the teacher took revealing photos of herself on her iPhone. Then, via Apple’s iCloud Photo Stream service, the photos ended up on the school’s iPad.

 In case you’re not familiar with iCloud or Photo Stream. If you take a photo on one iOS device like an iPhone or iPod Touch, it can appear across all iOS devices using that iTunes account.

 “The digital photograph found by seventh-graders on a school-issued iPad was not of a topless woman and the person depicted in the photo was partially clad and seen from the neck down” said Anderson Police Detective Joel Sandefur.


*Why on earth are the students getting suspended?* The teacher was the one who decided to take racy photos. It was out of her negligence that they were synced to the school’s iPad.

The school explained its decision saying, “A teacher gave certain students access to a school-owned iPad, which had been assigned to her, for a precise purpose of working within two different applications. The students explored the iPad and went to unauthorized applications, one of which was IPhotos. Unbeknownst to the teacher, a picture which was on the teacher’s personal cell phone had been stored in ICloud and therefore streamed to her school-owned iPad.”

The teacher has also been disciplined according to RTV6, though it didn’t say how.



 Source


----------



## Satangel (Oct 20, 2012)

And where are them pics now?!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 20, 2012)

You would think the school would set up, oh I don't know, a school-wide iTunes account.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 20, 2012)

Why were the kids punished?


----------



## Santee (Oct 20, 2012)

That's complete bullshit, if the kids hadn't found the picture and were caught using unauthorized apps they wouldn't have been suspended.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Oct 20, 2012)

Why is the student being disciplined in the first place? That bothered me the most when I read this.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 20, 2012)

If the context is right, it's ridiculous.

A penalty for going outside the required apps might be in order (like a detention) but a suspension? That's a bit far. If I was suspended for every time a teacher found me using something other than Microsoft Word on a school computer then I'd probably have dropped out.

I'd say "I hope the teacher got fired" but knowing the tenure system it's gonna be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 20, 2012)

It's the schools fault. The public school system is fucking lazy. They could have taken precautions beforehand to protect the students and their own staff members.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 20, 2012)

Devin said:


> Four middle school students in Indiana were suspended for finding dirty photos of their teacher on a *school issued iPad*.


I wish my school had tablets that we could use in class. All we ever got were those heavy ass graphing calculators.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 20, 2012)

I REALLY wish I was a reporter for a local newspaper right now. Or better yet: the head editor. I'd put up the following headline straight over the first page:


*SCHOOL SUSPENDS STUDENTS FOR LEARNING HOW TO USE TECHNOLOGY*


This isn't "just" a stupid decision on behalf of the school: this goes against all schools should really be about. I've got my high school degree, but I learned the majority of what I rely on in my job by messing around with computers when I was young.
And damnit...I think pretty much any IT-guy worth their money did that.

This half assed cover-up has the side effect that it sends the message to all other students to not touch the iPad except for what is requested. End result: the whole advantage of having an iPad in school is thrown out the window.

I can foresee facepalming solicitation talks in the future...

*Recruiter:* _*while studying the student's CV*_ ...so you've used the iPad on school. That's nice...we use those all the time. You're going to love it at our job. In fact: mail me that CV of yours, will you? You can borrow my iPad for it. 
*Graduated student:* erm...and how do I do that?
*Recruiter:* it's okay: it's just for me. Just take a picture of it and mail it to me. My address is on this business card. 
*Graduated student:* _*nods heavily*_ ah...of course. Let's see...let's see...pictures...picture...
*Recruiter:* *_a bit suspicious*_ well...I've not installed any fancy advanced apps. Perhaps this is the icon you're looking for? _*taps button*_
*Graduated student:* *nervous* ah...hahaha...silly me! Of course. Now...photo...oops.
*Recruiter:* did you just press the power button?
*Graduated student:* on accident. I meant to press...this one.
*Recruiter:* just how much did you use that iPad exactly?
*Graduated student:* well...just for two specific apps. We weren't allowed to use any other program.
*Recruiter:* so...you basically had to use it as a fancy calculator or something?
*Graduated student:* well...it...wasn't...THAT bad, but...
*Recruiter:* you never checked what else the iPad could do? Never tried different apps, or how the system works or anything?
*Graduated student:* well...I suppose I could learn once I get to work with you? 
*Recruiter:* erm...phew...look at the time. I've gotta go. Can I have my tablet back, please?
*Graduated student:* sorry. Your...what?
*Recruiter:* ...
*Recruiter:* on second thought, I'll also take my business card.


These sorts of conversations indubitably happen already. The harsh part about it is that the graduate pretty much takes the blame for a retarded school policy.


----------



## Valwin (Oct 20, 2012)

was the teacher hot ?


----------



## Dork (Oct 20, 2012)

What the hell qualifies as 'unauthorized applications'? Did they even specify that to the kids? Typical public school system.


----------



## pokefloote (Oct 20, 2012)

Valwin said:


> was the teacher hot ?


Nah man, wasn't even worth being suspended over.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 20, 2012)

> The students explored the iPad and went to unauthorized applications, one of which was IPhotos.



Unless the iPhotos app was disabled, and you actually had to jailbreak the thing to enable it again, how in the name of Stanley McFuckBalls is this the student's problem??


----------



## Arras (Oct 20, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> > The students explored the iPad and went to unauthorized applications, one of which was IPhotos.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless the iPhotos app was disabled, and you actually had to jailbreak the thing to enable it again, how in the name of Stanley McFuckBalls is this the student's problem??


Because the teachers told them not to use any other apps and the teachers are always right.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 20, 2012)

Arras said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > > The students explored the iPad and went to unauthorized applications, one of which was IPhotos.
> ...



Okay, so is it standard practice to be suspended for using ANY unauthorized app?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 20, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> > The students explored the iPad and went to unauthorized applications, one of which was IPhotos.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless the iPhotos app was disabled, and you actually had to jailbreak the thing to enable it again, how in the name of Stanley McFuckBalls is this the student's problem??



Now this begs the question. If they didn't jailbreak it, then the only way they could see such pictures, unless I'm mistaken, is if they had the same iTunes account as the teacher, to which the question must be asked...did they find out her iTunes account, or is the teacher using a school-issued iPhone that has the same iTunes account as the rest of the devices at that school? The former would be completely the fault of the students, but the latter would be completely the teacher's fault for misuse of school-issued material.


----------



## Dork (Oct 20, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Arras said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...



Probably not, but because of the content they found, the school went apeshit and lost all rational thought.


----------



## Arras (Oct 20, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Arras said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


Of course not. I'm not saying I agree with it, I'm saying that they can blame it on the students so they will. The real problem is, will they have to suspend anyone who opens an app they shouldn't use now?


----------



## DaggerV (Oct 20, 2012)

Came for the pics, leaving disappointed.


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 20, 2012)

Wait, what? Why was she taking nudie pics in the first place? Wait, why was her personal iTune account connected to the schools iCloud anyway? HOW WAS THIS THE KIDS FAULT IN ANYWAY!?!?


----------



## Supercool330 (Oct 20, 2012)

If I had to guess what happened, the school just dumped 4 iPads on the teacher, and she was supposed to set them up.  Without realizing the ramifications, she configured them using her personal apple account.  If you ask me, nobody really did anything wrong here; adults have the right to do what they want in private, and there is no way the kids should be punished for exploring the functionality of the iPad.  The fact that her private life accidentally became pulic wasn't really anybodys fault.  Now, if the students had hacked into the teachers account, or if the teacher had intentionally put the photos on the iPad to get her rocks off, then of course somebody should be in deep trouble, but it doesn't sound like that is what happened.  My guess is that the school got woried that somebody would sue or something, and just suspended the kids and reprimanded the teacher to make it look like they were doing something.


----------



## Janthran (Oct 20, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Wait, what? Why was she taking nudie pics in the first place? Wait, why was her personal iTune account connected to the schools iCloud anyway? HOW WAS THIS THE KIDS FAULT IN ANYWAY!?!?


It wasn't but adults r all st00pid lul

Just kidding, it's the public school system.
I'm homeschooled.


----------



## Supercool330 (Oct 20, 2012)

@[member='Janthran']:  Oh I absolutely agree, the school way over reacted; my point was simply that nobody should be punished at all.  The only thing that should have come out of this is that the school should warn their staff not to sign into any school systems using personal accounts with any information they want to keep private (such as financial information, or in this case racy pictures).

On the other hand, getting suspended isn't really that big of a deal.  As long as the parents understand what happened, and don't freak out at the kids over the whole mess, in the long run this is likely going to have no effect on the kids.  I got suspened once in elementary school because I called our school counselor a fucking idiot to his face.  My parents went in to discuss the situation with him, agreed that he was a complete and utter moron, told me not to swear at school, and once the suspension had ended 2 days later I went back to school. The incident never really came up again, except that the counselor seemed to avoid me from then on (I think my parents may have told the school that he was compleatly incompetent).


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 20, 2012)

did the teacher do what she did... unknowingly?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 20, 2012)

shakirmoledina said:


> did the teacher do what she did... unknowingly?


Yes, she was likely unaware that iDevices are connected in a shared cloud network, thus she had no way of knowing that students will be able to get their hands on the pictures.

To be precise, she had her iPhone synced up with a school-issued iPad, under the same iTunes account, so the students could sync up and gain access with relative ease.




TwinRetro said:


> Okay, so is it standard practice to be suspended for using ANY unauthorized app?


I don't see why the "app" is deemed unauthorized if it's available on the Home Screen. If it's there, it's authorized, plain and simple. They didn't go out of their way to install something, they used a built-in app.

Syncing a school-issued device with her personal iTunes account was dumb and those are the consequences - tough.


----------



## Issac (Oct 20, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Now this begs the question. If they didn't jailbreak it, then the only way they could see such pictures, unless I'm mistaken, is if they had the same iTunes account as the teacher, to which the question must be asked...did they find out her iTunes account, or is the teacher using a school-issued iPhone that has the same iTunes account as the rest of the devices at that school? The former would be completely the fault of the students, but the latter would be completely the teacher's fault for misuse of school-issued material.


It's the latter in this case.


----------



## Minox (Oct 20, 2012)

I fail to see how it is the students' fault for a teacher misusing school property.


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 21, 2012)

I have never understood suspension. You are a kid who's causing trouble at school. This implies you don't like school. Your punishment: You're not allowed to go to school for a few days. Big woop.

Anyway, WTH SCHOOL?! Punishing kids for something that was clearly your staff's problem. THis is waaayy overreacting for a kid going into an app they're not supposed to be using. Its not even detention worthy, its the teacher going up and telling them to do work instead of goofing off in Photobooth.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 21, 2012)

ahhh the problems of 1st world countries
here we don't have to worry about that kind of things.... 80% of the population doesn't know what an iPad is


----------



## Gahars (Oct 21, 2012)

You think the education professional here should've known better.

I guess all that fancy technology _clouded_ her judgement.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Oct 21, 2012)

Gahars said:


> You think the education professional here should've known better.
> 
> I guess all that fancy technology _clouded_ her judgement.


Maybe its because they're underpaid so they don't care what happens to the students either that or they just care about themselves.


----------



## chavosaur (Oct 21, 2012)

The school is just acting the same way any apple attorney acts. 
In a bullshit manner that attacks others and protects its own ass.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 21, 2012)

I have no idea, what to say. I'm just freaking shocked.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Oct 21, 2012)

Well I for one hopes that the teacher was fired from her job and the image she took got posted all over the net.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 21, 2012)

I got suspended once for poking a teacher on the shoulder to get her attention because she was ignoring me and the kids that were obliviously teasing me to the point where I wanted to leave. School systems are bullshit and I've learned more in the past year of college then I ever learned in the 13 years I spent in school.

School prepares you for one thing, and that's not being worth shit to anyone higher up then you.


----------



## Kiaku (Oct 21, 2012)

Kid A: "Alright, guys. Let's get this calculator app up and running."
Kid B: "Wait, before we do anything, I wana check out the photos in this thing first."
Kid C: "What? Why?"
Kid B: "Maybe there's porn?"
Kid D; "Of course there wouldn't be any! This is a school-issued--"
Kid B: "HOLY SH-T!!!"
Kid D; "WHAT?! Wh---OH MY GOD!!"
Kid A: "Woahohooo check it ooouuutttt~"
Teacher: "Hey! Quiet it down! What's with the big commotio--AHHHHHHHHH!!!! HOW--WH--WHEN--THIS--gUKJHSFKHSFUKHA--"
Kid B: "  Jackpot."


----------



## pasc (Oct 21, 2012)

@[member='Kiaku']: guess you nailed it.


Satangel' timestamp='1350762917' post='4435041'
And where are them pics now?!

if they'd be worth looking at the teacher probably woudn't have had any reason to suspend anyone.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 21, 2012)

Devin said:


> The teacher has also been _disciplined_ according to RTV6, though it didn’t say how.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 21, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > You think the education professional here should've known better.
> ...



Pay is not the issue.

The tenure system was put in place to levy the worries of low pay for teachers. Considering it was a rather female-dominant profession back in the day (and to an extent, still is), they were honestly paid less and the only thing that kept them from higher paying jobs was job security. So they gave them tenure. Year after year, any attempt to offer higher pay over tenure is struck down.

I wouldn't say all teachers care about themselves over their students but some do. It's also just general apathy with their job. There's almost no fear of losing it or anything associated with it. Work hard and get an A+ class and you get paid as much as the slacker who gets a D- class. Why work harder when I get paid the same as someone who works less? However teaching is a rather high interest field and most people enter it because they want to. Job security is nice but the pay isn't as much as a ton of other professions.

That being said I would not be the least bit surprised if this teacher walks away free. She may get bounced to another school in the district but she'll be there.

As for "Her picture should be leaked", that's a bit drastic. Despite her idiocy, it was an accident on her behalf, she didn't intend on doing this. She doesn't deserve to be smeared for life for it, despite how retarded she is. It would basically kill her professionally unless she felt like going into some type of pornography.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 21, 2012)

I'd be more outraged, if I wouldn't love to be suspsended for that.
My parents would be pissed at the school and i'd be getting free days off.

That's fucking awesome.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 21, 2012)

it's complete bullshit. and the school is using the kids to cover their asses.

If I was the parents I would sue the school.



Fear Zoa said:


> School prepares you for one thing, *and that's not being worth shit to anyone higher up then you.*



so are you surprised that John D. Rockefeller established the "public school?" system?

if you have a system that teaches you to be unsuccessful and mindlessly submit to your superiors...guess where you'll be in life. ..working for people like Rockefeller.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 21, 2012)

shit. double post. delete


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 21, 2012)

I wonder what they did while they were suspended


----------



## Dartz150 (Oct 21, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> I wonder what they did while they were suspended



Fap?? Well, I doubt she was an uggly techer because of the conmotion it has caused xD.


----------



## SickPuppy (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't have an iDevice so I can't access the iCloud. Somebody post them dam pictures, NOWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 21, 2012)

Also, where did this whole theory of kids hacking into the account come from? Even if there are 7th graders who know how, you cant just hack into an account using the iPad itself. That would be manual brute force, it would take ridiculously long and chances are they wouldnt even find her account. And even then, what reason would they have to hack it anyway? They dont know what shes been doing outside of the school!


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 21, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...



This, Teachers dont do it for the pay. If they were, we wouldnt have teachers who are worth a shit even in D class Schools.


----------



## emigre (Oct 21, 2012)

My A Level Politics Teacher was brilliant.

That is all I have to add.


----------



## narutofan777 (Oct 29, 2012)

the students didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## gameandmatch (Oct 29, 2012)

Okkkk, so let's use a unauthorized app and find (by chance) a pic of my teacher..........and get suspended. I don't see how they would get that severe of a punishment but schools will be schools.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Oct 29, 2012)

Guild McCommunis said:


> I'd say "I hope the teacher got fired" but knowing the tenure system it's gonna be a pain in the ass.


 
I was thinking the same way. Because she is tenured and is probably a union member, her punishment will be a slap on the wrist. Her punishment would be the equivalent of Jack the Ripper receiving 2 hours of community service for all of his/her deeds!!!


----------



## RPG_Lover (Oct 29, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> The school is just acting the same way any apple attorney acts.
> In a bullshit manner that attacks others and protects its own ass.


 
Maybe since they're using Apple products, they have to act like the Apple lawyers would..


----------

